
Identifying someone from their heart beat - caution
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2020/09/11/identification-ekg-ecg/
======
flatfilefan
It would be cool to identify the owner of a mobile phone by the heartbeat
sound. You can then keep the phone unlocked as long as the owner has it in
their vicinity.

